# Pre-Painted auto body parts



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with this company that I have ordered a painted fender from for my wife's 2018 Hyundai Sanota SEL. She pulled out from a parking space at the last stall before an intersection and a truck turned right and smashed the front fender and headlight.

I decided to fix it myself since the estimates seemed a bit high ($3600) and I can turn a wrench with the best. I don't relish that kind of work but I just can't see farming it out and sitting on my butt. It only took 3 hours to strip it down so I'm dead in the water until the new fender arrives. The headlight is $850 new so I snagged one being parted out on E-bay for $200. The final parts bill only comes to $590 so I'll be making good wages.

Here's the place the Painted Auto Body Parts are coming from. It'll be interesting to see how this gamble turns out. Anybody ever used this service or one like it?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't imagine the paint is going to match that way but I'll be happy to be wrong about it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Try a junkyard or Carpart and see if you can just find a factory painted fender.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

stick\shift said:


> Can't imagine the paint is going to match that way but I'll be happy to be wrong about it.


From what I understand, the good ones do fairly well at estimating and replicating the color of the finish after the given number of years. One I checked out was so detailed in their color matching, they wanted to know what region of the country the vehicle had been in and what percentage of the daytime hours in was in a garage, so they could adjust for the exact amount of fading.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Try a junkyard or Carpart and see if you can just find a factory painted fender.


I also use a 'salvage yard cooperative' of sorts called partshotlines.com that will give you a list of salvage yards that have the parts you're looking for. It seems they send alerts to their network of junkyards when you do a search, because the list of places where it's available usually gets longer after a few minutes.


----------



## Osh (Apr 17, 2010)

Why not just let insurance fix it? Pay deductable , get rental car from insurance. Relax. My $$$ is on the paint being off-color but since it's a dark gray it might be passable for you. Most body shop customers complain about fly $h*t in the the pepper,maybe not you.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I'll update this venture when I get the fender delivered. I ordered it 30 Nov so probably will get it some day next week.

@Osh, I carry 2k deductible and it would cost me more to get the insurance company involved than it does to fix it myself. Generally any body work that's bid at 4k or less can be fixed for half the bid price or less. I don't have a problem doing that size job myself. I'm not too fond of insurance companies and often have trouble saying insurance company without preceding it with some vulgar adjective.


----------



## Osh (Apr 17, 2010)

surferdude2 said:


> I'll update this venture when I get the fender delivered. I ordered it 30 Nov so probably will get it some day next week.
> 
> @Osh, I carry 2k deductible and it would cost me more to get the insurance company involved than it does to fix it myself. Generally any body work that's bid at 4k or less can be fixed for half the bid price or less. I don't have a problem doing that size job myself. I'm not too fond of insurance companies and often have trouble saying insurance company without preceding it with some vulgar adjective.





surferdude2 said:


> I'll update this venture when I get the fender delivered. I ordered it 30 Nov so probably will get it some day next week.
> 
> @Osh, I carry 2k deductible and it would cost me more to get the insurance company involved than it does to fix it myself. Generally any body work that's bid at 4k or less can be fixed for half the bid price or less. I don't have a problem doing that size job myself. I'm not too fond of insurance companies and often have trouble saying insurance company without preceding it with some vulgar adjective.


Have to say I don't know anyone that's ever had a 2K deductible. That being said when ever I've had my car damaged it was by someone else and I always put $$$ in my pocket. Helps being a auto bodyman and painter [retired]. Last time insurance wrote aftermarket parts, made my calls and got OEM parts for less than aftermarket.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Osh said:


> Have to say I don't know anyone that's ever had a 2K deductible.


I've had that with State Farm since the 60's. This is our first claim with them that was our fault since '69. We had one other years ago but it was the other guys fault... he crashed into the back end and wrecked the deck lid. I got one of the same color from a pic-a-part yard and had good change left over from the settlement check his insurance sent. I reckon we've saved a lot on insurance costs by carrying the high-deductible. Maybe just lucky but like I said, I don't like the 8astards much.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Osh said:


> Have to say I don't know anyone that's ever had a 2K deductible.


My son had that for his truck. He kissed a guardrail with it and we fixed it for about $600 (+$500 for 4 new tires). We dropped the all the coverage for it after that.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I generally drop the full coverage when the car turns five years old. I've never liked the fact that they are liable for less and less as the cars get older, since they cap it at market value, but the rates keep going up. I just feel like their mother and father may not have ever been formally introduced.


----------



## Integration Maverick (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm a little late to the post; But i have tried many of these online painted parts suppliers, from ebay to amazon, and their own individual websites. There is only 1 company ive had a superb experience with time and time again. Lower prices, and their customer service is next to none.

Bumpers That Deliver


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would use the prepainted fender unless it is way off on color. Whether it matches perfectly depends on how much sun exposure the car had and the climate where you live. The body shop price is $3600, DIY repair leaves $3000 of that in your pocket. It is a nearly 4 year old Hyundai. After it weathers for a while and you decide to sell it, having a slightly better paint match on your fender won’t increase it’s value substantially. I would do the DIY repair.


----------

